# What file type to use for embroiding????



## dyoung11

Hi Guys,

Looking at getting some caps embroided, just wandering what file do most places use eg PDF, AI, EPS etc

Thanks
Dave


----------



## scuba_steve2699

If you are asking what type of file they use to digitize, most digitizers prefer vector art to work with. I use either CDR or PDF files mostly. It wil have to be digitized after that and the resulting file is dependant on the embroidery machine it will be used on. I use a Barudan and it takes DST files. Hope this helps. If you have a job you are looking to have done, PM me and I will see if I can help.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

ai or cdr (vector files/sizable line art). DST is the most common embroidery file. You can convert from one embroidery file type to another with the appropriate software but sometimes editing is required.


----------



## elaborate images

we require .cdr or .eps vector art converted to curves we then import to our digitizing software (Wilcom) and having Barudan machines we use .dst and know this to work on other machines as well. our Wilcom software allows us to save our digitized file to the format that your contract embroiderer can use. pm me if you are interested in our embroidery service.


----------



## robby

vector files like .ai,.cdr,.eps are acceptable, preview file like .pdf is also acceptable. image files like .bmp,.tif,.jpg, etc.. are also acceptable.. the bottom line is all files that can show good enough preview are acceptable..


----------



## elaborate images

.pdf, .bmp, .tip, .jpg etc while they might be acceptable files to see an image because they are jagged they require some art time prior to digitizing. If the client has access to vector art then the art has already been paid for and doesn't need to be recreated and is usually very easy to get if asked for saving time and money for everyone involved.


----------



## JormiBoced

elaborate images said:


> .pdf, .bmp, .tip, .jpg etc while they might be acceptable files to see an image because they are jagged they require some art time prior to digitizing. If the client has access to vector art then the art has already been paid for and doesn't need to be recreated and is usually very easy to get if asked for saving time and money for everyone involved.


.pdf files can be vector.


----------



## Arboristsite

my melco uses a ofr but dst seems to be the most universal. Many brands have their own type of file. This allows them to code special information about the file into the art. Like for instance the ofr file for our melco I can code the colors by number and the image will look more like what it's supposed to look like. With dst's I can't code the software to make the file look realistic on my computer, but it still will so out fine if I tell it what thread to pull out from. I just can't see what it looks like on the computer screen. The dst isn't editable either with my program. If I can get an ofr, I can edit the file. Kinda like a psd and jpg. PSD is much easier to edit than a jpg (usually).


----------



## robby

DST is what so called as stitch file, they don't contain color code, so when you open it in your program, you can see the number of color changes but you can't see the original color. 

Minor changes can be done but it's hard to resize or even change the underlay, density, etc.. which is why you need the original format, such as .emb,.jeff



Arboristsite said:


> my melco uses a ofr but dst seems to be the most universal. Many brands have their own type of file. This allows them to code special information about the file into the art. Like for instance the ofr file for our melco I can code the colors by number and the image will look more like what it's supposed to look like. With dst's I can't code the software to make the file look realistic on my computer, but it still will so out fine if I tell it what thread to pull out from. I just can't see what it looks like on the computer screen. The dst isn't editable either with my program. If I can get an ofr, I can edit the file. Kinda like a psd and jpg. PSD is much easier to edit than a jpg (usually).


----------



## Arboristsite

robby said:


> DST is what so called as stitch file, they don't contain color code, so when you open it in your program, you can see the number of color changes but you can't see the original color.
> 
> Minor changes can be done but it's hard to resize or even change the underlay, density, etc.. which is why you need the original format, such as .emb,.jeff


way to put it better. That was what I was trying to say.
Thanks!!


----------



## kristenhalley

There are several types of embroidery file formats that can be used in Digitizer 10000 or Digitizer Pro/MB.

.sew - The stitch-based file format used by MemoryCraft 5700, 8000, and 9000 machines.
.pes - A stitch-based file format used by Brother and Babylock embroidery home sewing machines.


----------



## tfalk

@kristenhalley I would hope they got the answer they were looking for.... 11 years ago....


----------



## Kissel75

I'm trying to save designs to a flashdrive to use on a Barudan BEXT machine, I'm using Pulse Signature software. How do I go about doing this bc when I open the file and select save to flashdrive then go to the machine it's not showing any files on the stick.......help please!!!


----------



## djque

Kissel75 said:


> I'm trying to save designs to a flashdrive to use on a Barudan BEXT machine, I'm using Pulse Signature software. How do I go about doing this bc when I open the file and select save to flashdrive then go to the machine it's not showing any files on the stick.......help please!!!


make sure its a dst file


----------

